# applescript: compter le nombre de pages safari ouvertes



## johny12 (2 Août 2008)

Bon, ça va faire un peu débutant mais je ne me souviens plus comment cmpter le nombre de fenêtres ( et aussi dans quelle variable il s'enregistre)
J'ai essayé:
tell app "safari"
count number of window
if number of window > 3
display dialog "il y a moins de 3 fenêtres ouvertes"
else 
display dialog "il y a plus de 3 fenêtres ouvertes"
end if
end tell

mais ça ne marche pas :rose: 
"ils" me sident qu'il y a plus de 3 fenêtres ouvertes alors qu'il y en a 2 ... une idée ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2008)

```
tell application "Safari"
    activate
    set nbfen to (count of (every window)) as number
    if (nbfen &#8804; 3) then
        display dialog "Il y a moins de 3 fenêtres ouvertes"
    else
        display dialog "Il y a plus de 3 fenêtres ouvertes"
    end if
end tell
```
Ne fonctionne pas avec les onglets


----------



## da capo (2 Août 2008)

johny12 a dit:


> tell app "safari"
> count number of window
> if number of window > 3
> display dialog "il y a *moins* de 3 fenêtres ouvertes"
> ...



tu as inversé les clauses


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2008)

da capo a dit:


> tu as inversé les clauses


Il n'y avait pas que ça. Son code n'était pas correctement écris. 
Ah les débutants ...


----------



## zacromatafalgar (2 Août 2008)

sd2310 a dit:


> Ne fonctionne pas avec les onglets



Si on veut tenir compte des onglets plutôt que des fenêtres, il faut ceci :


```
set tabQty to count of tabs of (every window whose name is not "Téléchargements")
```


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2008)

zacromatafalgar a dit:


> Si on veut tenir compte des onglets plutôt que des fenêtres, il faut ceci :
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


+1 Pas bête. Je n'avais pas trouvé tabQty dans mes recherches.


----------



## tatouille (2 Août 2008)

sd2310 a dit:


> +1 Pas bête. Je n'avais pas trouvé tabQty dans mes recherches.


normal debutant


----------



## johny12 (2 Août 2008)

nan, c'est pas des onglets; je m'explique:
j'ai une fenêtre safari ouverte. 1 dans le finder, et une firefox. j'aimerais qu'il prenne en compte les trois


----------



## ceslinstinct (3 Août 2008)

johny12 a dit:


> nan, c'est pas des onglets; je m'explique:
> j'ai une fenêtre safari ouverte. 1 dans le finder, et une firefox. j'aimerais qu'il prenne en compte les trois


Bonjour


```
tell application "System Events" to tell process "Safari" to set nbrFenetresS to count (every window)
tell application "System Events" to tell process "Firefox" to set nbrFenetresF to count (every window)

set nbrFenetres to nbrFenetresS + nbrFenetresF
```

Ceci marche chez moi sous Leopard.

@+


----------



## johny12 (3 Août 2008)

merci, ça marche très bien


----------

